# Cracking of drywall. Heat or tape ?



## DLM (Dec 29, 2016)

I am a drywall contractor in Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. I have encountered a problem recently with the cracking of drywall. Our climate here is basically Sun and Rain. On a normal day we face like 36 degrees celcius. In addition to that factor, most roofs are fabricated with steel and covered with aluminum sheets which are poorly ventilated. We also install most of our rock with aluminum framing. Mudding or sparkling are usually done with the general purpose mudd and since the introduction of mesh tape well most contractors have shifted to mesh tape as it is faster to apply. However, I have narrowed down the cause of the cracking to either heat build up in the roofs (attic) or the mesh tape. Why so you may ask ? Our houses here are built with concrete blocks. What i have noticed on a ground and top level house is that the ground level (which is covered with a concrete foundation, which the rock is hanged from) would never crack. However, the top level with the roof usually crack. Your expertise will be appreciated to help me deal with this problem.....


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

It's the mesh tape. Always cracks. If you must use mesh tape, prefill with setting compound. Use two layers of mesh. Imbed it with more setting compound. Pray.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

If your climate is high humidity, you should prefill all joints, both (V cut) butt joints and recessed bands with setting compound prior to taping. Let it partially set and then scrape all sags. Then you are ready to tape with proper paper tape.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DLM said:


> I am a drywall contractor in Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. I have encountered a problem recently with the cracking of drywall. Our climate here is basically Sun and Rain. On a normal day we face like 36 degrees celcius. In addition to that factor, most roofs are fabricated with steel and covered with aluminum sheets which are poorly ventilated. We also install most of our rock with aluminum framing. Mudding or sparkling are usually done with the general purpose mudd and since the introduction of mesh tape well most contractors have shifted to mesh tape as it is faster to apply. However, I have narrowed down the cause of the cracking to either heat build up in the roofs (attic) or the mesh tape. Why so you may ask ? Our houses here are built with concrete blocks. What i have noticed on a ground and top level house is that the ground level (which is covered with a concrete foundation, which the rock is hanged from) would never crack. However, the top level with the roof usually crack. Your expertise will be appreciated to help me deal with this problem.....


Insulate the attic !!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Use durabond with glue in it to set your tapes. Good to go.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

thefinisher said:


> Use durabond with glue in it to set your tapes. Good to go.


What glue? Most good glues are waterproof. Seems unnecessary. Taping mud has plenty of glue. The main thing is avoid using mesh tape.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> What glue? Most good glues are waterproof. Seems unnecessary. Taping mud has plenty of glue. The main thing is avoid using mesh tape.


I've seen finishers put Elmers wood glue in hot mud.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

T.F. is Willy right about Elmer's wood glue what tapers use "wight glue" I'm not questioning him I just want to make sure it's what u guys use I do small repairs were I do the repair and apply tape after that your on your own that's what I'll do for free for a friend or relative and a.p. mud is what I have to use some time's . Just wondering I have been using it with success so I'm hoping I was on right track tks

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> T.F. is Willy right about Elmer's wood glue what tapers use "wight glue" I'm not questioning him I just want to make sure it's what u guys use I do small repairs were I do the repair and apply tape after that your on your own that's what I'll do for free for a friend or relative and a.p. mud is what I have to use some time's . Just wondering I have been using it with success so I'm hoping I was on right track tks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Adding white wood glue to the mix can't hurt !

I've added it to hot muds when doing plaster repairs ...It's just insurance ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DLM said:


> I am a drywall contractor in Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. I have encountered a problem recently with the cracking of drywall. Our climate here is basically Sun and Rain. On a normal day we face like 36 degrees celcius. In addition to that factor, most roofs are fabricated with steel and covered with aluminum sheets which are poorly ventilated. We also install most of our rock with aluminum framing. Mudding or sparkling are usually done with the general purpose mudd and since the introduction of mesh tape well most contractors have shifted to mesh tape as it is faster to apply. However, I have narrowed down the cause of the cracking to either heat build up in the roofs (attic) or the mesh tape. Why so you may ask ? Our houses here are built with concrete blocks. What i have noticed on a ground and top level house is that the ground level (which is covered with a concrete foundation, which the rock is hanged from) would never crack. However, the top level with the roof usually crack. Your expertise will be appreciated to help me deal with this problem.....


If you used mesh the downstairs will crack or peak too...Just give It time!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Use durabond with glue in it to set your tapes. Good to go.




Yes, what he said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just dont finish coat with that mix lol. Like sanding vinyl siding!


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sounds like hydrometric/thermal expansion..when the temp/relative humidity fluctuates more than 12 degrees..the back of your rock ceiling upstairs is cool..say room temp..then touching that backside drywall is 220 degree air..then it cools and heats up( hence expansion and contraction.you could try mixing db45 in half bucket of approximately to go over mesh..it will dry in about 3 hours..remember a house can be built to tight!!! They need to breathe..the best BEST solution is to install an expansion joint in the biggest part of the ceiling..that way when expansion happens ,the stress has a controlled area to receive itself(EXPANSION JOINT)..


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

Stupid auto correct..durability 45 in half bucket of a/p


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

DLM said:


> I am a drywall contractor in Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. I have encountered a problem recently with the cracking of drywall. Our climate here is basically Sun and Rain. On a normal day we face like 36 degrees celcius. In addition to that factor, most roofs are fabricated with steel and covered with aluminum sheets which are poorly ventilated. We also install most of our rock with aluminum framing. Mudding or sparkling are usually done with the general purpose mudd and since the introduction of mesh tape well most contractors have shifted to mesh tape as it is faster to apply. However, I have narrowed down the cause of the cracking to either heat build up in the roofs (attic) or the mesh tape. Why so you may ask ? Our houses here are built with concrete blocks. What i have noticed on a ground and top level house is that the ground level (which is covered with a concrete foundation, which the rock is hanged from) would never crack. However, the top level with the roof usually crack. Your expertise will be appreciated to help me deal with this problem.....


do not use the mesh tape. try some white wood glue. that will help you.


----------

